# How to add a profile photo (avatar)



## CosbyArt

As the question of how to add or upload a member profile photo comes up frequently, and I did not find any how to guide, I figured it was time to put one on here. Especially one with photos to clear up any possible confusion.

It seems one of the issues is that a profile photo can not be uploaded direct to the forum, "Upload from file", even if it meets the requirements, so it is likely the cause of the problems/questions lately. Feel free to try it yourself though, but as of this writing photos can only be linked to from a image host first, "Import a photo from a URL", to be added successfully.

*Photo Requirements*

A requirement for a profile photo is the image file must be less than 200KB in filesize, and the dimensions must be 200x200 pixels or larger - an ideal image size is 300x300 pixels square (as the photo will be cropped to a square image, and a larger pixel size will be lost anyway).

You can edit your photos using a online photo editor such as the Pixlr editor, or others. Or simply use a imaging program on your computer like MS Paint, Gimp, Krita, mtPaint, Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, or whatever you have.







*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 1*

Left click your member name from the forum toolbar.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 2*

Left click your profile photo from the pop-up menu.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 3*

Left click the *Change* button over your profile photo.

*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 4*

Upload your new profile photo to a image host like one of the free ones Imgur, PostImage, Flickr, or your own website hosting (What I personally do with my paid website hosting at NameCheap, to avoid another PhotoBucket incident...).

Once the image is uploaded get the photo URL address direct share link. This will vary depending on your host, see their instructions for getting the link if necessary.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 5*

With your profile photo uploaded, paste the photo URL address link into the import line that is labeled *Import a photo from a URL*. Then click the *Import* button to update your profile photo on the forum.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 6*

If your profile photo meets the requirements (as mentioned at the beginning), you will see your profile photo in the window.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 7*

If though instead of seeing your profile photo, but you get a error - then make sure your profile photo meets the requirements (listed at the beginning) and you have used the correct URL address link of your profile photo.






*Adding a Profile Photo - Step 8*

With your profile photo successfully updated left click the *Done* button. Congratulations.


----------



## happy1892

Wow, thank you. This is nice.


----------



## CosbyArt

happy1892 said:


> Wow, thank you. This is nice.


Your more than welcome, thanks.

I was trying to help someone add a profile photo and figured I should share it with everyone.


----------



## Rick

Nice write up. I edited the title because many places still call profile pictures avatars. I also pinned the thread so it will always be on the front page.


----------



## CosbyArt

Rick said:


> Nice write up. I edited the title because many places still call profile pictures avatars. I also pinned the thread so it will always be on the front page.


Thanks, and good catch on the avatar title (I didn't even think of that).


----------



## Deacon

Thanks for such a detailed list of "how to's". This is very kind of you to take the time to help the rest of us!


----------



## CosbyArt

Deacon said:


> Thanks for such a detailed list of "how to's". This is very kind of you to take the time to help the rest of us!


Your welcome, glad it helps. Thankfully I have a daytime job, otherwise I'd flood the forum with more guides than anyone would care to read lol.


----------



## Hisserdude

Thanks, this really helped me out, couldn't figure out how to change my dang avatar!


----------



## CosbyArt

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks, this really helped me out, couldn't figure out how to change my dang avatar!


Your welcome. Glad to see you have a avatar now, a sure sign it helped.


----------

